# mauser question



## pcrouch (Sep 8, 2009)

i have come across a santa fe deluxe mauser model mk1 in .30-06 imported by golden state arms corp. it looks just like the one in the pic. well, i took it apart to clean it really well and found that it has a cracked stock so i'm looking to replace it. can anybody point me in the right direction or even suggest a good after market stock.  i don't want to break the bank and i'd like to keep it wood.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=134493099


----------



## GAR (Sep 8, 2009)

*Mauser stock*

Looks as if you are in luck. Boyds is apparently having a sale!

http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/Classic-Replacement-Stocks-for-a-Mauser-s/45.htm

GAR


----------



## leoparddog (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a Boyd's JRS Mauser stock for a long action Mauser that has a nice Pachmayer recoil pad installed that I had on my custom mauser and have since replaced with a B&C stock.  I'll let you have it for $100 and we can get together and verify that it fits ok.

I had it bedded to my rifle by a professional gunsmith.  Mauser actions are pretty standard so it should glove fit yours.  Counting the bedding and the $35 recoil pad, I have over $150 in it.  I'll come back and post a link to photos.

Scroll down.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=401929

If you like the Boyd's stocks, check out www.midwayusa.com  They carry Boyds and some others that would meet your needs.  Midway will ship it to you much quicker than Boyds sometimes at a lesser price too.


----------

